# Bring back "Recent Forum Posts" on CR Homepage



## AlanF (May 29, 2018)

CR is one of the easiest to follow and best presented camera sites, if not the very best and most readable. The "Recent Forum Posts" list on on the CR Homepage has been one of the most useful access points to the forums but it has been removed. If you want it restored or you want it to remain removed, please vote in the poll.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2018)

Bring it back, please CR guy!


----------



## brad-man (May 29, 2018)

Agree. Much of the ease of use has been removed. Hopefully, it is a temporary inconvenience.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2018)

It's back!


----------

